# Field dressing food for survival



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Squirrel:
How to Field Dress a Squirrel | The Art of Manliness
Rabbit
How to Field Dress and Butcher a Rabbit | The Art of Manliness

These would be the most plentiful, for the longest amount of time WTSHTF


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For some reason, I never get tired of seeing the various techniques to skin a rabbit.

Thanks Urinal Cake. Nice website too.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll be doing this on the weekend


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've enjoyed that site for a few years now. Love it, and thanks for the links!


----------

